# PCI7420/7620 Combo CardBus, 1394a-2000 OHCI and SD/MS-Pro Controller



## albertobsd (May 8, 2015)

Hi!!

I looking for information about the *PCI7420/7620 Combo CardBus, 1394a-2000 OHCI and SD/MS-Pro Controller* but I can not find anything about this.

```
none4@pci0:2:4:3:   class=0x018000 card=0x018d1028 chip=0xac8f104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Texas Instruments'
  device  = 'PCI7420/7620 Combo CardBus, 1394a-2000 OHCI and SD/MS-Pro Controller'
  class  = mass storage
```
In Linux the device work, not well but its something I can access to the SD memory but, I can not do the same in FreeBSD

Its there a way to port the driver or develop one for FreeBSD?

Thanks!!


----------

